# Miui Themes Of Notification Screen Question



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been trying to find a dark pull down notification bar for MIUI. But whenever I use a dark themed one the letters don't show well because they stay black instead of white. Is there anyway to fix this or make the font appear white IM notification bar


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, that font color is in the framework so, you can change it or find a theme with white text. Sauve redone has it.

Edit: to add to that the framework also controls your menus notification dropdowns and more! (theme wide)


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I am finally able to get MIUI to look how I want!


----------

